# Duda sobre Mosfet para HeadAmp



## braulillo (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola amigos de Foros de electronica, estoy con ganas de seguir quemandome la punta de los dedos haciendo proyectos, encontré uno muy simple de armar y de bajo voltaje, por lo que no moriré electrocutado 

El problema radica en que al parecer uno de los Mosfet que utilizan en el proyecto original (y todos los otros sugeridos por el diseñador) son escasos, o al menos donde yo cotizo los componentes no lo tienen en lista.

Por lo mismo quisiera saber cual sería un reemplazo adecuado para el Mosfet IRF510 en el proyecto que quiero realizar?







Fuente:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/12AU7-IRF510-LM317-Headamp/ ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2014)

con un irfz44 deberia funcionar , es de menor voltaje (60 volt maximo y el irf510 es de 10 volt) pero tienen la misma rds , misma ubicación del patillaje y aguanta mas corriente 
sera cuestión de lo pruebes


----------



## braulillo (Jul 28, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> con un irfz44 deberia funcionar , es de menor voltaje (60 volt maximo y el irf510 es de 10 volt) pero tienen la misma rds , misma ubicación del patillaje y aguanta mas corriente
> sera cuestión de lo pruebes



Bien, ese si está en el listado.. lo probaré apenas Cante Gardel... (A menos en Chile eso quiere decir que paguen el sueldo).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2014)

no es critico ,aun tendria funcionar sin problemas con un mosfet mas chico ,como el irfz34n


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

De ese mismo amplificador de auriculares ya se habló aqui en el foro , la duda era si la válvula andaría con los 12 V , creo que Fogo lo respondió


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2014)

si funcionan a 12 volt, yo una ves arme un pre con valvula a 12 volt


----------



## braulillo (Jul 28, 2014)

yo ya tengo armados dos circuitos (uno con 12ax7 y otro con 12au7) que corren a 12 y a 9 volts respectivamente, y cumplen su función.
Mi idea es utilizar este preamp de audifonos como preamplificador de linea para insertarlo en un canal de la mezcladora al grabar en estudio.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> De ese mismo amplificador de auriculares ya se habló aqui en el foro , la duda era si la válvula andaría con los 12 V , creo que Fogo lo respondió



Podrias agregar el link del tema, para leerlo y cultivarme antes de invertir?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

No recuerdo por donde anda , sinó lo hubiera puesto directamente


----------



## braulillo (Jul 28, 2014)

DosMetros, crees que pueda servir para lo que lo tengo planeado?


----------



## jreyes (Jul 28, 2014)

En Santigao conozco a alguien que lo armó usando el IRFZ44N.


Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2014)

Aqui te lo encontré ! :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hibrido-clase-auriculares-38571/


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 29, 2014)

Algo muy parecido se ha tratado acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/auricular-valvular-equalizador-114306/

y acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-paralelo-entrada-117534/

En este último enlace menciono algo interesante a considerar.

Saludos

PD: casi que podés utilizar cualquier mosfet vertical que admita cómodamente la corriente de bías de salida. El mosfet que empleés debe poseer baja capacidad parásita de entrada; de lo contrario, te causa un marcado roll off en alta frecuencia con impedancias relativamente altas en las fuentes de señal. (IRFP150N, IRFP240, IRFP244N, etc.). Modificando un poco la polarización, podés emplear mosfets laterales como el 2SK1058 (mejor linealidad y posiblemente mejor respuesta en alta frecuencia).


----------



## braulillo (Jul 29, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios y e informacion.
El fin de semana compraré los materiales y pondré manos a la obra.

Eso si, dentro de mis cachivaches tengo un tubo 12au7 marca Miniwatt.. conocen esa marca? es aceptable?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2014)

Si , eran populares  Philips Miniwatt

Page 1 Page 2 PHILIPS MINIWATT ESQUEMAS DE *...*


----------



## braulillo (Jul 31, 2014)

IRF520... Me servirá?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , eran populares  Philips Miniwatt
> 
> Page 1 Page 2 PHILIPS MINIWATT ESQUEMAS DE *...*



Valvulas Fapesa, Miniwat,Se acuerdan!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2014)

Sips , por eso me quedé así  cuando preguntó por ellas.

Eran unas *excelente válvulas* , lo que seguramente no figuren como Top para los audiófilos HiEnd


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 1, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> IRF520... Me servirá?



Si. Ponele una pequeña aleta disipadora, aunque no es estrictamente necesaria. Sin aleta, su juntura puede llegar a los 95,5 grados (con Ta de 25 grados).

Saludos

PD: si disponés de otros modelos, probalos, comparalos y contanos si hay algún cambio en el sonido percibido (principalmente en el rango alto de frecuencias).


----------



## braulillo (Ago 2, 2014)

aparte, tengo un 12ax7 RCA, de ese si leí que es muy bueno jejeje  mañana voy a planchar la placa y durante la semana iré soldando..


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 3, 2014)

Te recuerdo nuevamente algo que mencioné en otro post (que indiqué más arriba en este mismo thread), para que no existan sorpresas y/o desiluciones a la hora de probarlo.

*"Lo que me deja serias dudas es la excursión máxima disponible para excitar al auricular, procurando que la salida trabaje en su zona lineal sin recortar: teniendo presente que el LM317 requiere de no menos de 3,7 V mínimos (entre entrada y 0 V) para asegurar una corriente constante (para que la etapa de audio de salida trabaje en clase A pura en toda su extensión), se debe ajustar el voltaje de source a unos 7,85 V para garantizar simetría de excursión. Como el gate requiere estar de entre 2 a 4 voltios por encima del source para estar correctamente polarizado el mosfet, el gate podrá estar entre 9,85 V mínimos a 11,85 V máximos. Con Vgate = 9,85 V, la excursión máxima es de 2,15 Vpico (72,2 mW RMS sobre 32 ohmios), lo que resulta suficiente para la aplicación. Pero, con Vgate = 11,85 V, la excursión máxima es de sólo 0,15 Vpico (351 uW RMS sobre 32 ohmios!!!), lo que resulta totalmente insuficiente para la aplicación.

Conclusión: sugeriría algo como el 2SK1058 en lugar de los IRFs, ó bien, cambiar el LM317 por alguna fuente ring of two (con un drop out mucho menor y con un mejor desempeño en la parte alta del espectro que el LM317). Otra alternativa, si la válvula lo permite, es aumentar su tensión de alimentación a 16 V, para asegurar unos 4,15 Vpico de excursión (para lograr unos 269 mW RMS sobre 32 ohmios, suficiente e incluso algo excesivo), pero cambiando la resistencia para fijación de corriente de salida a 8,2 ohmios.

Si cambiás solamente los IRFs por un 2SK1058 (manteniendo todo lo demás igual al esquema original), la excursión mejora a unos 3,425 Vpico (aún en la peor condición para el VGS del 2SK1058). El voltaje de source debe ajustarse en este caso a 7,125 V. También mejora la linealidad y la respuesta en alta frecuencia.

Una fuente de corriente constante ring of two en lugar del LM317 te da mejor desempeño en alta frecuencia y rendimiento de consumo en función de Pout. El drop out baja de 3,7 V a unos 1,3 V aproximadamente. Buscá el estudio de Walt Jung sobre CCS, el cual es muy revelador para conocer qué tan bien se va a comportar la etapa de salida en alta frecuencia, en función de lo que uses como CCS y la calidad de filtrado de fuente de alimentación que dispongas. Acordate que las señales agudas no tienen mucha excursión comparadas a las graves, y si pretendés discriminarlas claramente del piso de ruido del sistema debés esforzarte en montar la mejor CCS para el caso concreto.

Dado que el PSRR de la etapa de salida es del orden de los 50 a 55 dB máximos, la fuente de alimentación debe estar bien filtrada. Si es fuente independiente para cada canal, mejora el crosstalk."*

Así estás advertido.

Saludos


----------



## braulillo (Ago 13, 2014)

ya, hice el planchado y monté todo en su lugar, efectivamente el irf y el tm317 se calientan asi que buscaré alguna aleta que no sea muy desagradable.. creo que cortaré trozos de perfil de aluminio para colocarles.
Adjunto las fotos...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 14, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> ya, hice el planchado y monté todo en su lugar, efectivamente el irf y el tm317 se calientan asi que buscaré alguna aleta que no sea muy desagradable.. creo que cortaré trozos de perfil de aluminio para colocarles.
> Adjunto las fotos...



Muy prolijo!. ¿Podés compartir alguna medición con multímetro, generador de audio u osciloscopio?

¿En qué voltaje tuviste que ajustar el nodo de salida?

Saludos


----------



## braulillo (Ago 14, 2014)

pues la verdad las unicas pruebas que hice fueron:

- Anoche probé si se encendia el filamento del tubo, y si encendia..
- Hoy conecté entrada y salida (con unos audifonos viejos por si explotaba todo) y funcionó, con ruido de la fuente nada mas.

Y luego modifiqué un poco la entrada de energia para eliminar el ruido, y puse un condensador de 1000 uF y un puente de diodos, que ayuda mucho.
Ademas el condensador elimina un poco el "pop" de encendido y apagado.

Funciona un 7.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 14, 2014)

¿Hay posibilidades de contar con algún esquemita de esas modificaciones o de la fuente?

¿Disponés de algún multímetro u otro instrumento para hacerle unas mediciones?

¿Esa calificación de 7 es por alguna razón en particular?

Con alguna medición que puedas relevar de tu circuito, me va a resultar más fácil en ayudarte para tratar conjuntamente de transformar ese 7 en 10.

Saludos


----------



## braulillo (Ago 14, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Hay posibilidades de contar con algún esquemita de esas modificaciones o de la fuente?



Adjunto imagen, puede parecer absurdo usar un rectificador o un puente de diodos despues de una bateria o de una señal ya filtrada, pero funcionó.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Disponés de algún multímetro u otro instrumento para hacerle unas mediciones?


Si, pero no se que medir .



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Esa calificación de 7 es por alguna razón en particular?


Si porque acá en Chile la escala de calificaciones academicas va de 0 a 7, no como en otros que va de 0 a 10.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Con alguna medición que puedas relevar de tu circuito, me va a resultar más fácil en ayudarte para tratar conjuntamente de transformar ese 7 en 10.



Creo que ya funciona a pleno, de hecho voy por hacerle su cajita para darle el aspecto que quiero.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 15, 2014)

Estoy seguro de que ese puente rectificador intercalado entre los 12 VCC y el circuito te está jugando muy en contra (por aquello que comenté sobre la excursión máxima obtenible). Si a los 12 VCC le restás la caída de voltaje de los 2 diodos de ese puente, estarías aplicando tan solo 10,6 a 10,7 VCC al circuito. En cambio, el capacitor de 1000 uF que has agregado en paralelo a la alimentación, puede ayudarte a disminuir el ruido de ripple de fuente oído en los auriculares (cuando no aplicás señal). El transitorio de encendido que escuchás en la salida a los auriculares (plop) no debería cambiar con ese capacitor de 1000 uF dispuesto entre las líneas de alimentación.

Sería interesante contar con mediciones y comentarios sobre ajustes efectuados.

Saludos


----------



## braulillo (Ago 15, 2014)

Apenas llegue a santiago de vuelta, haré pruebas.. probaré los voltajes, pero en la experiencia, cuando puse el condensador solo (probé varios valores) no hubo muchos cambios en el ruido de ripple, pero al combinar el puente de diodos y el condensador, el sonido era igual de limpio que al usar una bateria como fuente de alimentación..

Verificaré los voltajes, aunque sé que la fuente, en este caso un adaptador de corriente con circuito "digital" (se que no se llaman digitales, pero no recuerdo el nombre real), entrega 12,6 volts, al seleccionar los 12 volt a la salida.

Pero como digo, verificaré al llegar a santiago.


----------



## braulillo (Ago 18, 2014)

Ya, amigos, sugieran puntos en el diagrama donde haga las mediciones, puedo comentar que conseguí otro adaptador AC-DC que despues de encenderse el filamento del tubo, despues del puente de diodos entrega 12.0 Volts.
Ustedes me dicen no mas donde poner el tester.


----------



## jreyes (Ago 18, 2014)

Yo mediría en dc tanto el gate del mosfet como en el pin 3 del lm317. En ac mediría el valor de la salida; si ésta es menor a 1V (máximo) vería la posibilidad de grabar el sonido con la entrada line_in de un pc y así poder apreciar el  sonido digitalizado de la válvula .



Saludos!


----------



## braulillo (Ago 18, 2014)

mañana a primera hora (como a las 3 de la tarde (-4 UTC)) voy a subir los resultados.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 19, 2014)

Incluso, podés también grabar (como te han sugerido) la señal que le entra al circuito y cotejarla con la señal de la salida con algún soft como el Soundforge o similar. El soft ARTA te permite medir en bucle y verificar respuesta en frecuencia y distorsión.

Saludos

PD: en tu circuito, por lo que alcanzo a ver, has dispuesto R3 de valor fijo. ¿No has probado colocar en su lugar un preset?. Eso te permitiría ajustar la ganancia de tensión en la etapa de la válvula.


----------



## braulillo (Ago 19, 2014)

adjunto pruebas realizadas con respecto a señales de audio.

Fuente de señal: Out Soundcard at 75% of power output, Adobe Audition 1.5 as signal generator. 

Entrada de señal: Line in Soundcard at 100% of power imput. Another window of Adobe Audition 1.5 as sound recorder.

link del archivo rar con los test:
https://mega.co.nz/#!010hwJgA!idYFgVQ6y1VGAOEJD_afHWKftXQ2ds3Ik8093C5eBU4


----------



## jreyes (Ago 19, 2014)

No sé si está dentro de las normas, pero podrías subir alguna canción conocida para hacer la evaluación (o bien puede se una canción sin derechos de autor).



Saludos!



Bajé los archivos y hay harta distorsión. En la canción quepuiste se nota la saturación. Puede que la fuente no sea la más indicada.

El ruido rosa parece "lluvia rosa" 




Saludos!


----------



## braulillo (Ago 19, 2014)

por si acaso los 30 segundos de canción que subí es super duper love de joss stone para que la compares con la original.
y mañana voy a hacer pruebas en el estudio de grabación del instituto.

En todo caso yo quiero distorsión, lo que quiero es usar este proyecto en el punto de inserción de una mezcladora para agregar un sonido distinto a la grabación de ese canal.


----------

